# Eclipse 3.0: Servlet ausführen



## boyscout (24. Sep 2004)

moin ich mal wieder.

habe gestern mal so nen kleines servlet programmiert...

und habe das auch kompiliert aber irgendwie kann man "class" datei'n net ausführen....
ich habe aber mal in einem buch gelesen, das es möglich ist das man servlets auch ihne jsp starten kann???


----------



## foobar (24. Sep 2004)

> ich habe aber mal in einem buch gelesen, das es möglich ist das man servlets auch ihne jsp starten kann???


Was hat das ausführen eines Servlets mit JSP zu tun?


> und habe das auch kompiliert aber irgendwie kann man "class" datei'n net ausführen..


Was bekommst du denn für eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## boyscout (24. Sep 2004)

erfindet die datei einfach net 

man kann doch einmal servlets in jsp-datein aufrufen, und es gibtdie möglichkiet das man nur servlets aufruft...



ich habe mal die suchenfunktion genutzt und habe die lösung jetzt schon gefunden trotzdem danke


----------

